# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  iPhone 7 No Service Solution - احترس من هذه الأخطاء

## mohamed73

مشكله لا توجد خدمه بعد تغيير ايسي الصوت فى ايفون 7 و 7 بلس مشكله معروفه وخطأ يقع فيه كثر من الفنيين والحل ايضا معروف وهو اعاده صب او شبلنه ايسي البيزباند.  لكن ناس كتير بتعانى انه وحتى بعد شبلنه البيزباند مازالت المشكله موجوده, فى الفيديو ده قمت بحصر الاخطاء اللى ممكن الفنى مياخدش باله منها وتؤدى الى عدم عمل البيزباند بشكل سليم حتى بعد اعاده صب الارجل او الشبلنه       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

